# Where to ride in Southern France?



## Pink Lady (Apr 19, 2007)

My husband and I are meeting friends in Nice next Spring (early June) and want to do a few days mountain biking beforehand. Looking for recommendations of where to go. 

- We are advanced cross country bikers and are looking for 25-40 mile (40-65 km) rides.

- We will not be bringing our bikes so will need to rent full suspension bikes.

- We are planning on not renting a car so anywhere that is bus/train accessible from Nice would be ideal.

- We are thinking of hiring a private guide for a day. 

Would love recommendations!

Thanks!


----------



## Marky (Sep 8, 2004)

Massif de l'Esterel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very nice area. I don't know abu=out bike rental in this area though. We brought our own bikes a few years back.


----------



## Pink Lady (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you!


Marky said:


> Massif de l'Esterel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Very nice area. I don't know abu=out bike rental in this area though. We brought our own bikes a few years back.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

There is not so much bike rental facilities outside bike parks (Auron, Roubion, La Mouliere mostly). Those bike parks are not opened all week in june, only week-ends. 
Some can be accessed by bus from Nice at cheap price.

Maybe some bike shops rents bikes, biggest in Nice are Neeway (specialized shop), Alticoop VTT, La roue libre.

From Nice you can either go in the Esterel or in the mountain by train, some offers service to bring your bike. You should be aware that XC here is quite limited, we are between mountain and sea, so no nice flat and long tracks!
You have also some local spots not very far from Nice, accessible by bike (although it adds quite a lot of asphalt to the distance count).

For biking guide, I can recommend this guy: 1001sentiers Â» Stages Ã* la carte . He offers full trip (with bike rental options), including transportation. I have made a session (skill workshop) with him and it was perfect. If so, be sure to book early as the MTB season is crowded here.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

I love the south of France, I go there about 4x each year... my season will start coming February in the Esterel, but most my rides go upwards in an XC fashion, and downwards in a AM/DH way (I'm not using the E-word!).
I've had a lot of fun around towns like Digne-les-Bains, Frejus, Die, Serres, Castellane and Saint-Martin-Vesubie... just grabbing a hiking map (IGN maps are great), and try all the red "GR" routes downwards 
I'm not familiar with rental locations sadly, or using public transport to get around, so I can't help you with that.


----------



## Pink Lady (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks two-one and Mac! We have gotten in touch with the guys at 1001 sentiers and they are putting together a 3 day mountain to sea guided ride for us. We couldn't be more excited to ride in this area! I do very much appreciate all the recommendations of towns. We are staying a week in Nice before the guided trip so we may rent a bike and check out a trail or 2 on our own. 

Thanks again!!!!


----------

